# Betta randomly flaring...



## agent89201 (Dec 8, 2011)

*Betta randomly flaring and slit in fin*

I recently upgraded Beau from a 2 gallon to a 5 gallon. He now has a filter and new (fake) plants. He seems to like it. He's even making a bubble nest and seems to fan out his fins more often. HOWEVER he's also flaring a lot more and I don't know why. I even put a background on the tank so he couldn't see his reflection in the black filter that hangs on the back. I notice it more in the later hours. What could this possibly be?

He also has a slit in the caudal fin. Is it possible it could be from the intake tube on the filter? I noticed that whenever he swan by it, he had to kind of struggle to get away and his fin stuck to it. I recently put a mesh bag over it but I don't know if this is going to do anything. I haven't really seen him go back over there. There is a plant that could be the problem but I've seen it in other people's tanks. It's harder than the other plants but the edges seem fine. What should I do?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

If the room is darker and the tank light is on, he will see his reflection- either keep the room bright while the tank light is on, or just give him time to adjust to seeing his reflection. A dark background will also cause a reflection.
A good flaring session is healthy for them, and he will stop when he tires and/or gets bored. 

Unsure how big the mesh is- a lot of people use the tip of panty hose to cover up the intake valve- if the plant is plastic and has tiny points then that could be the culprit (see the pictures below- those are notorious for ripping fins). If you believe it's the plant then remove it.. if the filter is too much, then I would say place a couple plants right in front of the intake to detour him around it some more.

A straight split in a fin should fuse back together within a day or two.


----------



## agent89201 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hmm... it probably is the plant. I'll take that one out and look out for any more damage. Thank you!


----------



## HermitGuy101 (Jan 3, 2012)

Myates said:


> If the room is darker and the tank light is on, he will see his reflection- either keep the room bright while the tank light is on, or just give him time to adjust to seeing his reflection. A dark background will also cause a reflection.
> A good flaring session is healthy for them, and he will stop when he tires and/or gets bored.
> 
> Unsure how big the mesh is- a lot of people use the tip of panty hose to cover up the intake valve- if the plant is plastic and has tiny points then that could be the culprit (see the pictures below- those are notorious for ripping fins). If you believe it's the plant then remove it.. if the filter is too much, then I would say place a couple plants right in front of the intake to detour him around it some more.
> ...


I'm starting to wonder about those plants. My bro has one like it in his betta tank and they don't seem to be doing damage. His betta is, however a crowntail male with fins shorter and less delicate than my veil-tale male (Cosmo). Do you think I should take it out anyways?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

If it hasn't caused damage, then I wouldn't worry about it.. it's a toss up whether they will or not- some bettas will try to nestle in the plants to take a nap, and some don't. And it has to catch the fins just right...

I had a small one that was glued onto a cave.. (how I learned about these plants) and it split one of my boy's fins.. I was stupid and didn't take out the plant thinking it was a fluke.. then it happened again a couple days later. I had to cut off the plant, because my boy loves his cave and would rub against the plant each time going into the cave.. therefor splitting his fin. 
After that had happened to me, I've come across a lot of people who have questions about their betta's split fins and ends up being those types of plants as the reason. 

I say if it hasn't cause trouble yet, then not to worry.. but if it happens then take it out to see if he splits it again (to rule out the plant) or if the plant caused it.

Silk plants or very soft, rounded plastic are ideal for their fins.. think wet tissue paper- easily torn.


----------



## agent89201 (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow! The split is almost gone now! I have a cave with plants. Is this the one you're talking about? 










But I really don't think it's the plant. I could be wrong, so I took it out anyway (if I get shrimp, I'll use it for them in the KK for when I go home for week-long holidays). I think it was the filter intake. He kept swimming by it and his body and fins would get stuck to it. He obviously didn't like it and would try to swim away quickly, which is when I think the split happened. This is the kind of filter I had that came with my tank...


----------



## Bonbonisbff (Jan 1, 2012)

Thats the same filter I have  I also put a mesh net around the intake tube just to be safe.


----------

